# '79 210 Electrical failure



## Big Jim (Oct 21, 2005)

I had been having problems with some kind of drain on the battery that involved the brake light switch under the steering wheel. Before I had a chance to fix it, was having to recharge the battery almost daily. It was intermittent. Yesterday, I recharged and was driving out of the yard when everything just stopped, as though a switch had been turned off. Can't find any obvous fuses blown or burned wires. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
-Jim


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Were you ever having the brake warning light go on? Is the battery not gettign charged or not holding? might be a bad alternator or bad grounding, as places to start...

can you unhook the the battery and the car still runs? 
What is the battery voltage when running / not running?


----------



## Big Jim (Oct 21, 2005)

*Thanks B11sleeper*



B11sleeper said:


> Were you ever having the brake warning light go on? Is the battery not gettign charged or not holding? might be a bad alternator or bad grounding, as places to start...
> 
> can you unhook the the battery and the car still runs?
> What is the battery voltage when running / not running?


Brake warning light was not on. The battery appeared to be getting a good charge, but since the drain was intermittent, I assumed that was what brought it down. It IS an older batter, though, and I was close togetting a new one. Alternator was replaced a couple of months ago. Once the car died, _all_ electrical power was gone. Not even the dome light. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check ground.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

if the power failures are intermittent, then check the + and - connections at the battery to start..


----------



## Big Jim (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks. Am cleaning and checking all connections and battery cables.
-J


----------



## Big Jim (Oct 21, 2005)

*The Toad's back on the Roads*

:thumbup: 
Thanks B11sleeper for your help. Just finished checking all connections and cleaning them, and recharging the battery. Put it back in and it turned over no problem. I'll still be getting a new battery. Thanks for keeping me pointed in the right direction. 
-Jim


----------

